# Halloween Party mix!



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Halloween Party Mix!*

If you had a Halloween party, and had to burn a CD with music to honor the holiday, what would you create? You can ONLY have ONE SONG PER BAND and anywhere from ten to twenty songs on a CD. Here's what I would do:

1. *Motley Crue-* _In the Beginning/Shout at the Devil_ 
2. *Type O Negative-* _Black No. 1_ 
3. *Iron Maiden-* _Bring Your Daughter (To the Slaughter)_ 
4. *Danzig-* _Five Finger Crawl_ 
5. *Metallica-* _Creeping Death_ 
6. *White Zombie-* _Welcome to Planet Mother****er_ 
7. *Black Sabbath-* _Psycho Man_ 
8. *Ozzy Osbourne-* _Bark At The Moon_ 
9. *AC/DC-* _C.O.D._ 
10. *Fastway-* _Trick or Treat_ 
11. *KISS-* _Unholy_ 
12. *Slayer-* _Seasons in the Abyss_ 
13. *Dio-* _Evil Eyes_ 
14. *Ted Nugent-* _Cat Scratch Fever_ 
15. *Blue Oyster Cult-* _Godzilla_ 
16. *Marilyn Manson-* _I Put a Spell on You_ 
17. *The Cult-* _The Witch_ 
18. *Judas Priest-* _Livin' After Midnight_ 
19. *Alice Cooper-* _Teenage Frankenstein_ 
20. *W.A.S.P.-* _Scream Until You Like It_

This, of course, is as always, INPO.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hmmm...


Iron Maiden: Fear of the Dark
Black Sabbath: Black Sabbath
Type O Negative: All Hallow's Eve
Slayer: Seasons in the Abyss
Danzig: How the Gods Kill
Misfits: Halloween
Metallica: The Thing That Should Not Be
Blue Oyster Cult: Don't Fear the Reaper
Ozzy Osbourne: Bark at the Moon
Kiss: Unholy
White Zombie: I am Legend
Rob Zombie: Demonoid Phenomenon
AC/DC: Hell's Bells


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

Bones Brigade- Evil Dead
Metallica- Phantom Lord
Megadeth- She Wolf
Misfits- Halloween
Pantera- By Demons Be Driven
Killswitch Engage- Fixation On The Darkness
Scissorfight- Scarecrow Season
Slayer- At Dawn They Sleep
Iron Maiden- Fear of The Dark
Rob Zombie- Superbeast
Six Feet Under- Haunted
Slipknot- Iowa
Muderdolls- Love At First Bite
Danzing- Call On The Dark


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I spaced out and forgot about a great cover version of an oldie, but goodie:

Misfits: Monster Mash


----------

